# Hypothyroidism and Memory loss



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello there. I was wondering if anybody here could recount their experience with memory loss induced by hypothyroidism. Its been several months now that i'm experiencing terrible memory problems coupled with a persistent "brain fog", or "out there" feeling, as if i was in a dream or something. I don't have my lab results with me (will post later) but apparently my thyroid values came up "a little short" on two occasions (in other times they were normal), which has led my doctor to suspect hypothyroidism. I had an MRI done which has shown no immediate neurological problem, though from what i understand some forms of neurological problems or damage can escape this test. I'm currently taking synthroid, but one thing that puzzles me is that my symptoms aren't entirely concomitant with those usually associated with low thyroid hormone. I mean, i don't have many of the physical symptoms associated with this illness (i'm checking wikipedia), and if i do they have been mild and occasional. Furthermore, while my memory problems are severe, i don't get any of the classic signs associated with hypothyroidism. For instance, i never tend to mess up my speech or forget the name of common objects. I saw a case of a woman on youtube who couldn't remember what the inside of a building she worked in for a year looked like, or sometimes she forgot the names of people she knew for a lot time. I don't get that sort of amnesia. On top of that, my mental abilities are more or less intact. Yet, all my memories, past or new, feel extremely distant and vague, to the point i can barely remember things that have occurred even a few hours ago. Its a terrible feeling, its like i'm slowing losing my abilities to form new memories and retain older ones as well, so that my mind is simply "disappearing", as if i was falling into unconsciousness. When i try to retrace past events, even near immediate ones, all the i get is total darkness with a few scattered images here and there, which i can still use to somehow retrace the past, so that i can still function in a normal sense. Has anybody ever experienced something like that? Its torturing to witness ones mind slowly fading into oblivion without even knowing why.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

opus131,

Did they run any thyroid lab tests on you and if so do you have copies of them you could post with their ranges?

Thyroid issues can definitely cause memory issues - if your hyper your brain is processing so fast you cannot remember what you or anyone else just said and if your are hypo it can cause the brain fog you mention and recall issues.


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Thyroid issues can definitely cause memory issues - if your hyper your brain is processing so fast you cannot remember what you or anyone else just said and if your are hypo it can cause the brain fog you mention and recall issues.


I will post my lab results shortly (i sort of remember my TSH levels to be slightly above 4.00, to start with), but what i would like to know is if there is any variability in the way memory problems occur as a result of thyroid dysfunction. As i said, i have no problem retaining memories associated with hard facts or previously learned data, which seems to be the most recurrent problem people tend to report when discussing thyroid issues. Coupled with a conspicuous low level of physical symptoms associated with thyroid dysfunction i have some doubts regarding the accuracy of my diagnosis. For instance, has anybody here ever experienced a form of anterograde amnesia caused by their thyroid, without suffering from other forms of memory loss? Could it be that my brain fog is so severe that is creating the _illusion_ of anterograde amnesia based on the mere fact my perception of reality is so faint that my memories can only be as equally low in intensity? Has anybody experienced brain fog to such a degree as to create a feeling their mind and consciousness is simply disappearing? I really need an accurate report on symptoms because it might be possible i may be suffering from some other illness _on top_ of any form of hormonal imbalance i may be incurring. I don't want to be relegated to a simple hormonal treatment, and apparently it may take months before i could even feel any positive effect in the first place, only to discover my symptoms were based on some other illness hitherto undetected.


----------



## Sutherland (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello. 
I do truly sympathise with you and I wish I could tell you that you will totally recover your memory * but I can't! Doctors say that you should recover after a short time of treatment * perhaps it depends upon how long you were ill before diagnosis and treatment.

My memory.... what memory? .... it has gone completely to hell! The 'Brain fog' improved slowly and I seldom experience that now, as with the 'falling over my words' like a drunk person' although I need to ensure that I am not too tired.

I still battle terribly to remember words & names, and with recognition of faces of people I have met or where I met them.... this can be very embarrassing. I spend a good deal of time trying to cover up the fact that I cannot, for the life of me, place the person that I am talking to in the supermarket as 'out of situ' I am lost! I talk away in generalities and just hope they say something that will trigger my memory!

I first noticed that Something was wrong around 1990/91. My hair had thinned and my hairline so receded a hairdresser once commented "you have no hairline"!

I started to forget peoples names, people I had know for some considerable time * I would quietly go through the alphabet in an attempt to trigger my memory * I still do this today. I went on to experience the fatigue, headaches from hell, brainfog eventually so bad that at times it was hard to know if I was relating to a memory or a dream / if I was awake or asleep. 
By the late ninety's I was still undiagnosed and desperate! I was so weak I could barely walk and on more than one occasion I crawled up the stairs to my bed. To shop I had take a trolley to lean upon in order to make it around the supermarket. That done, if it was a Friday, it would take until Monday to recover.

I was Self employed and would work one day and take the next three to recover. I could not do paperwork late in the day * when visiting a client I had to write their name at the top of my clip board.

I was a danger on the roads * I could not drive any distance as I would be too sleepy * often having to pull over and sleep in my car for a bit. My eyesight deteriorated * I was constantly misplacing items to the point that I was reduced to tears. When I slept, it was like a drugged sleep and I found it difficult to wake up and yes, I was always cold!

I eventually felt as if I was dying * so much so that I honestly felt that if I went to sleep & didn't wake up that would be just fine with me! * I had lost that inner life*force. I was just too weak to keep on fighting * I was ready to let go!

Being a female in my 30's I was dismissed as neurotic, possibly going through the Change, simply depressed or a victim of "yuppie flu". One doctor told me to my face that he thought it was all from the "neck up"! I changed doctors, but his notes followed me and I was still not taken seriously.

Late 1999, in one last desperate attempt to find out what was wrong with me, I insisted my doctor refer me back to my Cardiologist. (have a congenital heart defect & thought perhaps that had become a problem).

Cardiologist immediately identified it as Hypothyroidism and she sent me for tests. My TSH level was 117 and I do not lie or exaggerate!

Thereafter I had a doctor that was very sheepish and apologetic * but for the best part of 10 years my life had been insidiously slipping away from me.

The medication soon sorted my thyroid levels from a clinical point of view, and I certainly started to feel better; but it was another 3 * 4 years before I could go for a Walk on a Beach and not worry about how far I had walked and if I would be able to make it back!

My memory has NEVER recovered to even remotely what it was prior to my becoming ill.

Sometimes people become impatient with my memory problems * they just have no way of understanding. Others wonder what kind of moron they are dealing with that can't recognise them or remember them from the week before. 
My Hypothyroidism is autoimmune related * I still suffer from Memory Loss and my spelling needs a spell check. My health takes periodic dips in the form of bouts of extreme tiredness and fatigue. I suffer from painful joints * I tried to play tennis to improve my fitness level but my knees and shoulders gave out on me.

I have come to accept that 20 years on from my first noticing something was amiss (10 years since meds commenced), that this is as good as it is going to get!

I am interested to hear of other people's experiences * Do you feel you totally recovered or do you just put on a brave face and cope the best way you can?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What do your labs look like? How often do you get labs? Have you ever had FREE T3 and FREE T4 done? These are your active hormones. The brain needs T3 to be functional.

Where is your TSH at? Include ranges please as different labs use different ranges.

You may wish to read this excerpt.....

http://books.google.com/books?id=0U...IQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=T3 and the brain&f=false


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

I am interested to hear of other people's experiences * Do you feel you totally recovered or do you just put on a brave face and cope the best way you can?[/QUOTE]

Sutherland,
I feel for you! There are so many posts here that I see myself in! For me the memory loss and brain fog are in my top ten list of hypo/Hashi issues. I am "used to" it but it still upsets me terribly. I feel like I used to be so intelligent and quick and now I feel like that has been stripped of me. I am currently unemployed, which is good and bad right now, bad financially but good in the sense that I feel as though I wouldn't be able to be what I used to be and do what I used to do. I was a purchasing director for a pharmaceutical manufacturer, tons of responsibility, multitasking, etc. Now I can't comprehend what I read without reading it over and over and over, if I can even concentrate and thank the lord for spell check and a daily planner! (IF I can remember to write down what I need to remember!) I am also thankful that I still have some sort of sense of humor, even though it is much more twisted than it used to be! I do feel as though my recent memory is most effected, I don't remember conversations or certain things I need to do, like taking meds or making certain phone calls etc. I think I question myself much more than I ever did, just doing simple things and I also don't feel as confident in doing things as I used to like walking/jogging alone outside or even driving. I find myself asking my husband in particular questions over and over, not remembering either asking or the response. I was going back to school part time for my masters, and was about 3 years in and had to stop because I just couldn't comprehend what I was learning, very depressing. I know that when I do finally find a decent doctor and my meds and treatment are correct I will feel better, when these things need to be adjusted all symptoms get much worse. But even though the symptoms lessen, I never feel as good as I used to. Anyway, I hope this helped you in at least knowing you are so very not alone in how you are feeling.


----------



## Sutherland (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you Stacie B. Yes, to an extent it is comforting to know that one is not alone because I have felt very alone with this illness for a very long time. I scour the posts to see how others have faired, and think "not mad after*all"! Unless someone has been there it is impossible to understand * people see someone Fat, Frumpy and Lazy that is looking for some excuse Not to take part in life. Me * I've been getting younger since 50yrs.

I now believe I have a great Endocrinologist, but even he is battling to get to the bottom of why I do not necessarily feel as good as my blood tests indicate I should. He is convinced that everything is autoimmune related but the bloods don't reveal the problem. Not that I hold much faith in bloods, having been ill for so long before clinically diagnosed. A big problem is that having been disbelieved and brushed off for so long, I have been left with a 'complex '*I am not keen to be truthful about how I feel * I imagine everybody will view me as neurotic or hypochondriac.
Was doing so well recently * felt better than for as long as I can remember * thought 'fantastic' * I am getting my life back * then Crash!!! Work has been stressful since January and I think perhaps the Stress has depleted my body but not too sure why or how.
Medial Aid won't fund Specialist Endocrinologist, so last time I saw him I said I'm doing good! * think I can leave it a year until next check up * promised to call if got problem * But (a) I don't like to call (b) money is just sooooooooooo tight!

Now today I am feeling a good deal better again * on way back up! In a while I will (if true to form) show the only tell tale signs of a 'crash' * there will be a deep indentation on both my thumb nails!
Just don't get this Yoyo story. So sorry guys for waffling on. A lot of buried hurts.aim33:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> I will post my lab results shortly (i sort of remember my TSH levels to be slightly above 4.00, to start with), but what i would like to know is if there is any variability in the way memory problems occur as a result of thyroid dysfunction. As i said, i have no problem retaining memories associated with hard facts or previously learned data, which seems to be the most recurrent problem people tend to report when discussing thyroid issues. Coupled with a conspicuous low level of physical symptoms associated with thyroid dysfunction i have some doubts regarding the accuracy of my diagnosis. For instance, has anybody here ever experienced a form of anterograde amnesia caused by their thyroid, without suffering from other forms of memory loss? Could it be that my brain fog is so severe that is creating the _illusion_ of anterograde amnesia based on the mere fact my perception of reality is so faint that my memories can only be as equally low in intensity? Has anybody experienced brain fog to such a degree as to create a feeling their mind and consciousness is simply disappearing? I really need an accurate report on symptoms because it might be possible i may be suffering from some other illness _on top_ of any form of hormonal imbalance i may be incurring. I don't want to be relegated to a simple hormonal treatment, and apparently it may take months before i could even feel any positive effect in the first place, only to discover my symptoms were based on some other illness hitherto undetected.


Have you had a traumatic experience w/ resultant amnesia? As I understand it, anterograde amnesia is the loss of the ability to recall recent events "after" amnesia has occurred.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? I can only say that if my TSH was 4, I would be a blithering idiot incapable of remembering my own name. My immunologist keeps mine @ 0.03 or less. Frees are in range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sutherland said:


> Thank you Stacie B. Yes, to an extent it is comforting to know that one is not alone because I have felt very alone with this illness for a very long time. I scour the posts to see how others have faired, and think "not mad after*all"! Unless someone has been there it is impossible to understand * people see someone Fat, Frumpy and Lazy that is looking for some excuse Not to take part in life. Me * I've been getting younger since 50yrs.
> 
> I now believe I have a great Endocrinologist, but even he is battling to get to the bottom of why I do not necessarily feel as good as my blood tests indicate I should. He is convinced that everything is autoimmune related but the bloods don't reveal the problem. Not that I hold much faith in bloods, having been ill for so long before clinically diagnosed. A big problem is that having been disbelieved and brushed off for so long, I have been left with a 'complex '*I am not keen to be truthful about how I feel * I imagine everybody will view me as neurotic or hypochondriac.
> Was doing so well recently * felt better than for as long as I can remember * thought 'fantastic' * I am getting my life back * then Crash!!! Work has been stressful since January and I think perhaps the Stress has depleted my body but not too sure why or how.
> ...


Can you share your most recent labs w/ us with the ranges included. Different labs use different ranges so this is a must.


----------



## Sutherland (Mar 7, 2010)

Unfortunately not. Will have to wait until I go again for check*up. Since initial visit to Endo' (over 2 yrs ago), I have not been given or asked for a copy of my labs; plus had a 'clean out' of clutter, when I moved house last year.

Out of curiosity....... Would it distort Labs if the nurse taking the blood mistakenly failed to record that Thyroxine medication was being taken? Sticks in my mind that (prior to Endo), one Doc said my TSH too low and that I should reduce my Thyroxine 100mcg (suggesting I should miss one tab a week). I did this and it did NOT have a good effect and when I later visited the Endo, he said I was under*medicated and that Hypothyroid people do best / feel best when TSH at what would be considered too low, with non*hypo person. 
I can't remember details of TSH reading but I remember that then I looked back at the prior test (where Doc said reduce Thyroxine) I noticed it said I was NOT on meds. I'm just curious.

Also, I have a congenital heart defect. Not anything that is serious... no meds for that... just need to ensure antibiotics taken prior to any dental procedure that may cause bleeding. Too long ago since it was explained to me. I just know it is unusual. Cardiologist referred to it as MPA shunt. Something about a communication that should not exist and that some of the blood diverts back through circulatory system before going through lungs to get re*oxigenated. (sorry for spelling * is there spell check anywhere on here?).

Reason I mention this, is I don't know if it could in any way impact thyroid problem or visa versa. Often when not feeling so good I get tight feeling across upper chest area. ?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sutherland said:


> Unfortunately not. Will have to wait until I go again for check*up. Since initial visit to Endo' (over 2 yrs ago), I have not been given or asked for a copy of my labs; plus had a 'clean out' of clutter, when I moved house last year.
> 
> Out of curiosity....... Would it distort Labs if the nurse taking the blood mistakenly failed to record that Thyroxine medication was being taken? Sticks in my mind that (prior to Endo), one Doc said my TSH too low and that I should reduce my Thyroxine 100mcg (suggesting I should miss one tab a week). I did this and it did NOT have a good effect and when I later visited the Endo, he said I was under*medicated and that Hypothyroid people do best / feel best when TSH at what would be considered too low, with non*hypo person.
> I can't remember details of TSH reading but I remember that then I looked back at the prior test (where Doc said reduce Thyroxine) I noticed it said I was NOT on meds. I'm just curious.
> ...


I do know that the proper amount of thyroxine "for you" is essential for your heart. You need to be in the euthyroid state (normal feel well state for you.)

AACE recommends TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 That should give you an idea. Where was your 
TSH at when you last had it taken?


----------



## Angelo (Feb 28, 2011)

Eating healthy and exercise will not work because your body is simply not producing enough of the hormones needed to make weight loss possible. Even though weight loss will be hard, it is still important to maintain a hypothyroid diet. The hypothyroid diet should include foods that are rich in fiber, vitamins, and iodine.


----------

